# biceps tendinitis please?



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 7, 2010)

what icd-9 code should I use for biceps tendinitis  and biceps tendinosis.   I want to use 726.10 and not 726.12 bcuz nothing is mentioned about tenosynvitis?


----------



## HNISHA (Mar 8, 2010)

I would use 726.12. Since, it is specified as biceps (bicipital - relating to biceps muscle) tendinits.


----------



## bmanene (Feb 5, 2013)

*Biceps tendinitis*

726.12 is correct.


----------



## mjb5019 (Feb 21, 2013)

*biceps*

remember the coding conventions. Tendinitis has a 'See also" note that sends you to tenosynovitis. The see also note instructs that there is another main term that may also be referenced if you don't find what you need under the original main term.


----------

